# Silva vs Bisping: Full Fight



## marques (Feb 28, 2016)

Silva vs Bisping: Full Fight (at least for the next hours)


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 28, 2016)

A Farce.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 28, 2016)

thanks for posting this.   Not at all sure I agree with whom they say won


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Feb 28, 2016)

tshadowchaser said:


> thanks for posting this.   Not at all sure I agree with whom they say won


It was a pretty close match. Bisping won rounds 1 and 2. Silva won round 3 and 5. Round 4 was really close. I gave it to Bisping (and apparently the judges agreed), but there's probably room for disagreement. I think if Silva had shown a bit more aggression in that round instead of laying back and playing around he probably would have won it. (Also in round 3 he KO'd Bisping just as the bell rang. If that had happened 5 seconds earlier, it would have been the end of the fight.)


----------



## JowGaWolf (Feb 28, 2016)

Like I always said. When a fighter is in the ring, beat the crap out of the other guy so that there is no question of who won.  If Silva had enough time to play around then he had enough time to do some more beating.


----------



## nordin (Feb 28, 2016)

I thought Silva won, but of course there would be no questions if Silva would have finished the fight like he used to.

This fight how ever puts in perspective how great Silva has been for years. Bisping is a good fighter. However he is also 3 years younger with 7 years shorter career which is more than one third less of injuries, crazy chute box(full out strikes including soccer kicks and stomps) gym wars, wear and tear etc. Also Bisping does have a tricky style to deal with that's why he's been ko/tkoed only twice. Silva is getting old. It is sad but true. This is not to diminish Bispings and Weidmans accomplishments, but we could see in those fights what lose of some reaction time, some of that coordination and some chin does to a fighter. I still think Silva fought good, but I think we can imagine what would happen in fight like this 4-5 years ago. Actually we saw what happened to current champ Rockhold and Bisping when he met Vitor AFTER he had lost KO to Silva. Same Vitor who also fought 5 round with Jon Jones and broke his arm, but couldn't even touch Silva. 
 I know some will hate this, but Silva is one of those rare cases where one could say that age got best of him, not really competition. Interesting that people still don't recognise that a fighter who dominated and beat Silva closest to his prime was Daiju Takase. People often talk about shady stuff in Pride, but Silva himself has never shied away from admitting that defeat, yet people never mentions that.


----------



## marques (Feb 29, 2016)

nordin said:


> Silva is getting old. It is sad but true. This is not to diminish Bispings and Weidmans accomplishments, but we could see in those fights what lose of some reaction time, some of that coordination and some chin does to a fighter


I think he still is/have enough to win (or compete with) anyone,* IF* he fights smarter (instead of making fun of other fighters). He just need to improve his strategy to accommodate is actual condition. He is still feared/respected by other fighters and it alone is an advantage for the next couple of fights. Then...


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 29, 2016)

nordin said:


> know some will hate this, but Silva is one of those rare cases where one could say that age got best of him, not really competition.



Nothing to do with the fact he lost three out of his last four fights and the one he did win he failed the drug test.

Bisping is a numpty of the highest order, really regret that we gave him his pro debut fight.. ( and another one soon after, he was just a fight 'filler').he wasn't very good but lord he was arrogant and ignorant. His early fight record shows he hasn't fought anyone he can honestly say was a good fighter, it wasn't until he got his 10th opponent that he met one. He may be a lucky fighter but by no means a very good one.
The fight was a farce all in all with the gum shield 'slipping' out, (old trick, didn't work) few fight fans were happy about the fight. Two of the refs on the show are old mates of mine, they said it was just silly. I doubt Bisping was going to lose that fight unless he was actually KO'd. sorry, but just unimpressed with the whole fight.


----------



## nordin (Feb 29, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> Nothing to do with the fact he lost three out of his last four fights and the one he did win he failed the drug test.


Well, those are the signs he has reached ''critical mass'' where his coordination and reaction time as well as chin is short of enough.  Both substances he got caught using are prohormones used in cutting phase for getting off fat again pointing towards inevitable age related metabolism slow-down which in first fight after injury probably got him in trouble making weight. It definitely wasn't right he took them, but it all points to same thing - ageing. 



marques said:


> I think he still is/have enough to win (or compete with) anyone,* IF* he fights smarter (instead of making fun of other fighters). He just need to improve his strategy to accommodate is actual condition. He is still feared/respected by other fighters and it alone is an advantage for the next couple of fights. Then...



Agree. He could do that.
Problem is that tactics what you call ''making fun of other fighters'', was in my opinion actually high level baiting. Because of this strategy Silva has been so great. What people forget is that all of his key fights with accomplished and dangerous opponents have been finished and most of the time *quickly* and incredibly *effectively*. Jon Jones for example said that his key fights where Rashad, and Gustafsson both went to decision just as Cormier and Teixeire. Rampage and Vitor took 4 rounds to finish. Demetrious has finished of whole 13 ufc fights only 4 and two of them in 5th round; his strongest finished opponent was Benavidez. Cruz since beginnings of his WEC days have finished 2 opponents, and I dare to say that both of them where in no way his key fights. Dos Anjos - 6, of them maybe 2 really key fights. Luke, Cormier, Werdum have better percentages. If Silva adapts style where he does enough to point win I think it might increase his record, but actually diminish his legacy. It will only increase the myth of shallow middle weights class of his time when all of the sudden he would start winning again just with points this time.


----------



## marques (Feb 29, 2016)

nordin said:


> Problem is that tactics what you call ''making fun of other fighters'', was in my opinion actually high level baiting.


I love it, I use sort of it myself and this is why I like Silva. Ultimately, it is what makes him a showman and a money maker. But it alone doesn't make him win combats. He needs balancing show and KO / submission / points. And NOW he puts himself in position to be KO, once he is not 'so great' as before.


nordin said:


> If Silva adapts style where he does enough to point win I think it might increase his record...


Yes, or KO or submit. Just he cannot risk so much, in my opinion...


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Feb 29, 2016)

Excellent analysis by Jack Slack.


----------



## marques (Mar 1, 2016)

_"Bisping also used low kicks and a low-line push kick to Silva's knee (one of Silva's own favourites) to break Silva's posture, mess with his timing, and generally defuse the threat of the counters Silva was always preparing."_

In sports fight, must of the strikes (moves...) are not powerful, but most be purposeful. 
I love this kind of analysis because must of things I cannot see at first time, a lot I cannot identify before someone point it, and many things I would never find alone. Thanks Jack. Thanks Tony. _(By the way, the example above is one among the few a could see...)_


----------

